# Heidelcast 7 March: The State of the Federal Vision Controversy



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks to fellow PBer, Lane Keister for joining me on this week's Heidelcast. Lane was in So Cal on vacation and he spent an afternoon on campus. We sat down together in the studio to talk about what's happening in the FV controversy, what's the state of things "on the ground."

http://heidelblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/heidelcast-7-mar-2010.mp3

This is part 1 of 2, Dv. Next week we'll react to and discuss some very interesting audio clips.


----------



## TimV (Mar 7, 2010)

That was really good!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## R. Scott Clark (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks. Lane was very helpful. We've set up a recording session for next week. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## TimV (Mar 7, 2010)

Good. I emailed the link to my Bible study. Good stuff, and very helpful (as I've told you two before) for laymen like me who are basically on our own standing against this stuff. Don't forget that for every one person that thanks you there are 100 who read and listen to your work.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 7, 2010)

Very good review of the issues. Thanks!


----------



## KMK (Mar 7, 2010)

Very helpful for this Baptist. Thanks Dr. Clark and Rev Keister.


----------



## ubermadchen (Mar 8, 2010)

Yay! I really enjoyed this heidelcast. I'm looking forward to part 2!


----------

